# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Lucid Task of the Month for September 2008

## ninja9578

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by me or voted on by experiences dreamers.  Please attempt one or both of these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

*Tasks for this month:*

Basic Task - Walk on liquid water


Advanced Task - Be in multiple places at the same time

----------


## ninja9578

You guys came up with some good ones.  Here are the ones that I picked.  Whoever suggested the Wizard of Oz, hold that thought until November, that's kind of a Thanksgiving thing  :smiley:

----------


## Pastulio_

Wizard of Oz is a Thanksgiving thing? Alllllllrighty then. :tongue2:  Being in multiple places at once is even more mindblowing than eating something intangible.

----------


## ninja9578

It is, it's a thanksgiving movie, tell him everyone  :tongue2: 

Too many people got the advanced task so I had to choose something hard.   ::D:   Actually, this has been on my list of things to do for almost a year now, but never got around to it.  I have a pretty good idea for how I'm going to do it though.

----------


## mini0991

I was thinking, just split yourself in two like a bacterium and walk in opposite directions.

----------


## Mr. Pig

Sweet new tasks!  But none of them are mine...  ::cry:: 

sigh...I'll try again  next month.

----------


## mini0991

I need to shake this dry spell of mine before I can attempt the tasks this month.

And also, we should get the icons ready before the month begins. For the basic, i would suggest a small image of someone walking on waves, and for the advanced, I would suggest two silhouettes, one black and one dark gray, walking away from each other.

----------


## ninja9578

Yeah, I'll get the badges done before the month starts this time  :tongue2:

----------


## Scarhand

Walking on water? Bah that's simple.

Being in multiple places at the same time? I have no idea on how to do that one.

But just how many is multiple? Can it be just two, or do you mean three or more?

----------


## ninja9578

Can just be two, if you really want to impress people you can do more  ::D:

----------


## Caradon

I've walked on water a couple times already, it's fun. :smiley: 

Plus froze solid, and then melted the entire ocean. Yes, it is pretty simple as long as  your near water that is. If not, then you have to summon or find it. That could be a little harder. But there is often large bodies of water near by in my dreams.

----------


## ninja9578

Changes to say liquid water  ::tongue::   Ice doesn't count guys  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Caradon

> Changes to say liquid water   Ice doesn't count guys



LOl I figured that. but it's pretty easy if you know how to levitate. You can just keep yourself from sinking and walk along. much the same as walking on ceilings or walls.

----------


## Serith

Technically, aren't we already in multiple places at once?  For example, if you hold your arms apart, the place where your left hand is located is several feet from where your right hand is, making them seperate places.  If a distance of a couple feet isn't considered seperate places for the purpose of this task, could you do it by say, standing in your front yard, and stretching your arm far enough that it goes through your neighbor's window?  Or do you have to occupy multiple different places without also being in the places in between?

----------


## mini0991

The task is about experiencing one sense multiple times in multiple locations.

----------


## Caradon

I believe the intent of the task is to have your entire body in different locations, simultaneously experiencing different events. Or at least to have your awareness in multiple places at once.

Sounds pretty challenging. I don't know if I have the skill to pull that off, though I have thought about trying it before.

----------


## ninja9578

Yeah, you gotta go to two separate places.  I did it once, but I'm planning on doing it a different way this time.

----------


## Mr. Pig

> Technically, aren't we already in multiple places at once?  For example, if you hold your arms apart, the place where your left hand is located is several feet from where your right hand is, making them seperate places.  If a distance of a couple feet isn't considered seperate places for the purpose of this task, could you do it by say, standing in your front yard, and stretching your arm far enough that it goes through your neighbor's window?  Or do you have to occupy multiple different places without also being in the places in between?



Every point on your body has to be in two places.  You're basicly cloning yourself.
Like this:
 :smiley:  :smiley: 
Or this:
 :smiley:  :smiley:  :smiley:  :smiley:  :smiley:  :wink2:  :smiley:  :smiley:  :smiley:  :smiley:  :smiley:  :smiley:  :smiley:  :smiley: 

I'm gonna keep on cloning until I wake up.

----------


## Scarhand

I was gonna attempt the basic last night but I didn't get into my REM as a result of a late night of playing Digimon World.  :tongue2:

----------


## Mr. Pig

Ah!! I completely forgot about these last night!!

----------


## Conkeen

sounds hard  ::shock::  i just got lucky on the last one im going to try to WILD these

----------


## Pastulio_

> I was gonna attempt the basic last night but I didn't get into my REM as a result of a late night of playing Digimon World.



Dude, I love that game! I remember how proud I was the first time I got a Metal Greymon...

Anyway, I'm really pissed at myself! I utterly failed the basic task last night. I became lucid and got to a pool, but kept sinking in the water. GAH! :Bang head:

----------


## Dizko

> Advanced Task - Be in multiple places at the same time[/SIZE]
> [/indent]



I've done this in real life.

Just go to the border of two countries and put one foot on one side and the other foot on the other side...

xD

I'm thinking you mean 2 seperate conciousnes's.(sp?)

Yea that should be fun.

----------


## Mr. Pig

> I've done this in real life.
> 
> Just go to the border of two countries and put one foot on one side and the other foot on the other side...
> 
> xD



I've been in four states at once, but I've never been our of the USA (unless you count the ocean)

----------


## ninja9578

But you're still in one location  :tongue2:

----------


## Scarhand

> Dude, I love that game! I remember how proud I was the first time I got a Metal Greymon...
> 
> Anyway, I'm really pissed at myself! I utterly failed the basic task last night. I became lucid and got to a pool, but kept sinking in the water. GAH!



Haha, the only ultimate I've gotten this run was Vademon.

----------


## Naiya

I was gonna do the tasks last night but I couldn't remember what they were! lol. I'll have to leave a note next to my bed or something.  :Oops:

----------


## Pastulio_

I accomplished the basic task last night, I think. I walked on the water in a pool, but fell through at the end.

I realized I was dreaming while in the living room of my dad's house. I got that dreaming feeling, and did the nose RC which failed. I just love it when that happens! :tongue2:  I went into my backyard since we have a pool to try the basic task of the month. I got down to the far end of the pool, and stepped on the water, I managed to successfully walk on it for about 10 steps, but I fell through and into the water as I neared the end of the pool.

----------


## Mr. Pig

Congrats completeing the task before the month started.  I'm jealous.

----------


## ninja9578

I did both tasks last night: http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...&postcount=332

Exert:
I told him that there is no such thing as too high in a dream and floated up and grabbed some leaves. We ate them for some reason. Then I walked into the evergreens and decided that I would split myself in half. This was much harder than I though. I split my vision easily like a co-op video game, but my body was difficult.

I tried first moving one body, then the other, but even though my vision was split, my body was still one. Finally I split up and walked off in opposite directions. I could only manage to do this for a few seconds, but managed to get about thirty feet apart from myself.

I told Chris what I had done as my vision came back to my one self and I decided to go after my other self and see if I was still there. I flew around the shed, which was in the middle of being redone, but I wanted there.

Chris kept wondering what my name was, he thought it was Phil or Bill. I told him that I was Bill, and that Phil was a groundhog. (Weird, my name isn't Bill ) I flew through some weird structures of wood, kind of like bunk beds without beds.

I remembered that I also wanted to walk on water and thought about heading back to the stream, but noticed that the ground was soaked. I tried to walk on it, but kept sinking. I then flew up onto one of the wooden structures over deep water. I then jumped down and ran across the surface of the water. It was fun, but when I slowed down I sank again. I ran through the water until I woke up.

Splitting myself in half was harder than I thought.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I've never walked on water before.  I want to try it barefoot, and really feel it between my toes.

----------


## ninja9578

Now I have to do it again to do that too, sounds cool  ::content::

----------


## Clairity

> I split my vision easily like a co-op video game, but my body was difficult. 
> I tried first moving one body, then the other, but even though my vision was split, my body was still one. Finally I split up and walked off in opposite directions. I could only manage to do this for a few seconds, but managed to get about thirty feet apart from myself.



Wow.. that really was difficult and I'm very impressed!  ::bowdown:: 

I'm not sure I could pull off this task but I'm definately going to try walking on water.

.

----------


## ninja9578

I'm sure that you'll think of something Clairity, you always do  ::D:

----------


## AlexLou

Haha, I did it this morning!   ::D:   But it wasn't on purpose, I didn't read the tasks until just now.  Or maybe I'm psychic, and my dream powers are just that strong!

Advanced task:
I see a dark blue planet up in the sky. I remember Uranus and become lucid. I teleport to the surface of Uranus, but part of me is still on earth; I'm now in two places at the same time. On earth I get out an index card to write down the dream. On Uranus I realize that there shouldn't be a surface, and as I think this it disappears and I fall through the layers of Uranus's gaseous atmosphere. I can feel the differences in pressure as I hit each one. On earth, I'm writing with a pencil, "I realized that there shouldn't be a surface, and as soon as I thought this, it disappeared." On Uranus I have my arms up above me, my body forming a straight line. I don't fall very fast, as if I'm on a slide. On earth, my employer's trying to talk to me, distracting me. But I manage to keep thinking of Uranus and decide that I should see the center. I splash into the liquid-ice core of Uranus.  Back on earth I'm talking to my employer.

At some points I was seeing more of one location or the other, but there were times when it was equally split and I saw them layered equally on one another.

Does it count?

----------


## ninja9578

Yeah, it counts, sounds cool  :smiley:

----------


## ForgottenDream

i've walked on water plenty of times in non-lucids, and it sounds pretty simple to do it while lucid. but, man the advanced task really evens it out lol. i'm going to attempt to do both at the same time by splinting in two and have one of me walk on water while the other watches me do it. basically i'm going to walk on water in first person view and in third person view at the same time.

----------


## Snowy Egypt

> Basic Task - Walk on liquid water




 ::D: 

Hehe...It's Naruto time...

----------


## ZmillA

That advanced one sounds much more advanced than usual  ::D:

----------


## McLoone

Yeah I agree lol.

I managed the Basic Task, I walked on water but it felt so weird. The texture kept on changing to the point that the water actually changed to cement. I was then stuck.
I woke up shortly after but can't make much sense of anything after I got stuck lol  :wink2:

----------


## archdreamer

Good tasks this month. Will definitely attempt the basic task if I get around to it. Wizard of Oz for November sounds like it will be awful, though.

----------


## Howard

I've only recently got back into LD's. Going to try the Basic task this month.

----------


## 5triker

I like the sound of walking on water, should be one i can complete...  ::D: 

For the advanced one i was thinking; third person overview on yourself, spawn a few more of yourself like Mr Smith (Matrix style)  ::D: .  Then walk in all different directions, and spread yourself out.  Would something like this count as completing the task, Ninja ^^?

----------


## naikou

I've been in multiple places at the same time before, albeit accidentally. It was interesting though, definitely worth trying again.

As for walking on water... I'm not sure I want to risk sacrificing lucidity to accomplish that. I have trouble flying or levitating, and falling in water sounds like the kind of thing that would wake me up. Hmm... maybe I'll try swimming a bit first, then surfacing on the water.

----------


## JET73L

Hey, I've done both of these before, the advanced task more than once. Now I've just got to do them, while lucid, by the end of the month!

----------


## AlexLou

> Yeah, it counts, sounds cool



Okay, cool.  I wasn't sure if you had to dream it _for_ the task for it to count.  This was really just a teleportation accident. :tongue2:   Which I recommend by the way.  This isn't the first time this has happened to me.  Anyone else ever been two people in two different locations at the same time?  Now that was interesting . . .





> As for walking on water... I'm not sure I want to risk sacrificing lucidity to accomplish that. I have trouble flying or levitating, and falling in water sounds like the kind of thing that would wake me up.



I actually tried walking on water in a dream on 8/20 . . . and fell right in.  The water was gross to, full of algae.  But it didn't wake me.  I don't see why it would.

And this thread was started on 8/24 . . .  Wow, if I believed in psychics, I'd totally think I'm psychic.

----------


## ninja9578

> I like the sound of walking on water, should be one i can complete... 
> 
> For the advanced one i was thinking; third person overview on yourself, spawn a few more of yourself like Mr Smith (Matrix style) .  Then walk in all different directions, and spread yourself out.  Would something like this count as completing the task, Ninja ^^?



As long as you are still the person, you can't simply clone yourself and have it walk off on it's own like a bot.  You have to sense what it senses and control it, if not, then it's not really you is it?  It'd be a clone.

----------


## 5triker

> As long as you are still the person, you can't simply clone yourself and have it walk off on it's own like a bot.  You have to sense what it senses and control it, if not, then it's not really you is it?  It'd be a clone.



K, thanks... that makes sense  ::D: !

----------


## Sylph

Woh, ninja, that was fast!  ::shock:: 
I'm trying to imagine what you did but it's making my head hurt!  ::D: 





> I want to try it barefoot, and really feel it between my toes.



You took the words right out of my... er... fingers.  :smiley: 

I know just what I want to do. This should be fun!

----------


## Conkeen

i walked on water here you go  :tongue2: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=63649

----------


## Clairity

I did the basic task this morning.. task details from the dream are below:

I become lucid and find myself at a pond that is a mixture of swamp and marsh.



I see that some of the marsh is partly frozen and I remember the basic task. I wonder if it's a bit of a cheat to walk on "frozen" water but then again, there weren't any stipulations against it. I walk on this "water" but then decide that I can do better than that.

I reach the other bank and find another part of the marsh that is deep, mossy yet thawed. I step confidently off the bank and feel myself sink ever so slightly into the murky water. I walk almost floating across the marsh.. my feet sinking only a couple of inches with each step.

Once on the other side.. I take a good look around to check out the "wildlife". The creatures that I see have bodies made up of normal wildlife and cartoons. Ducks, birds, squirrels and snakes.. all flesh.. yet not all "real". I can't even begin to describe them let alone find a picture. I see one that fascinates me more than the others (sort of a peacock hybrid) but before I can get a closer look.. it runs/paddles away from me. I start to follow it but another creature raises from the muck and warns me to stay away.

This part of the lucid ends..

.

----------


## ninja9578

Well... I said no ice  :tongue2:   Looks like you walked on water other than ice though, right?  I'll find your wingies.

----------


## Clairity

> Well... I said no ice



Well so you did ("liquid water").  :Oops: 





> Looks like you walked on water other than ice though, right? I'll find your wingies.



Yep, I walked on non-frozen water too so "wing" me ninjy!  ::D: 

.

----------


## Pastulio_

You should get bonus points for doing the moonwalk on the water. :tongue2:

----------


## Caradon

Congratulations Clairity. :smiley:  I liked the animals in your dream. The whole dream  sounded very pleasant.

I completed the basic task last night, but I lost the recall on it. So I don't want credit for it. A fragment of it came back to me while I was eating lunch and thinking about the task. I just got a brief flash of walking on water, and there were other DC's walking on the water with me. And I can remember the feeling of fascination I had in the dream as well. Other than that it's gone. :Sad: 

I suddenly came down with a cold, I think it messed me up a little. But I have good recall of some other dreams. And a really odd Lucid in my nap. :smiley:

----------


## mini0991

Recall's back up. I think I'll give the basic task a try first this time, tomorrow morning.

----------


## Clairity

> Congratulations Clairity. I liked the animals in your dream. The whole dream sounded very pleasant.



Thanks Caradon! Now that you mention it.. it was a very peaceful dream.  ::content:: 





> I suddenly came down with a cold, I think it messed me up a little.



Any kind of physical "disturbance" that affects my sleep will affect my dreams and recall.. even just going to bed with a headache. I hope you feel better soon!  ::hug:: 

.

----------


## ttraverse

Figured it's time for me to take the plunge and give these monthly tasks a shot.

I too have walked on water before so I'm looking forward to trying that one out.  The advanced task sounds very interesting...not too sure how to approach it but have a basic idea.  I'll report back as soon as I can make it happen...I'm so excited I want to go to sleep right now (I think 8 is a bit early though).

----------


## spockman

I'll attempt this by trying to split up my ninja persona and kick the crap out of some Black Hands with my duplicity... I'm not sure if I'll be able to dince I haven't had a full lucid for at least two months. This would just be a really cool one to get back in the game with... Wish me luck!

----------


## Clairity

> Wish me luck!



Good luck!!  ::D: 

.

----------


## ttraverse

> I'll attempt this by trying to split up my ninja persona and kick the crap out of some Black Hands with my duplicity... I'm not sure if I'll be able to dince I haven't had a full lucid for at least two months. This would just be a really cool one to get back in the game with... Wish me luck!



No kidding, it'd be sweet.  Best of luck and I look forward to hearing about how you handle that advanced task!!

----------


## Caradon

Thanks Clairity. Yeah, being sick definitely causes problems, and I had a bad headache during yesterdays Lucid. That's probably where all the yellow light came from. :tongue2: 

But at least it has not stopped me completely. I got lucid again last night. :smiley: 
But I also lost another one last night too. :Sad: 

I didn't do the task, I was Lucid at Target. :tongue2: 

Good luck guys!  :smiley:

----------


## Clairity

> I didn't do the task, I was Lucid at Target.



 ::shock::  ..  ::laughtillhurts:: 

.

----------


## JET73L

I think I did the advanced lucid task of the month!




> Keyword: Twins
> Themes: Twins, evil, female, breakfast, duality, clairvoyance/telepathy
> I was sitting at a breakfast table narrating my thoughts to myself, silently, and it was something to do with my twin sister's "perfect" life. Perfect grades, perfect friends, goes to a private school. The only think that isn't perfect is me. I still go to public school, sort of. And it's not like I've got 18,000 bodies buried in the backyard. I'm still being tried as an adult, though (for what the dream character was being tried, I never found out). I was- I was the sister. They/we were identical twins. She loathed me, and I could see each other, but- This isn't right... I'm not female, and we're not- two people- -I still shudder, this bit felt like my brain dry-heaving- [color=cyan]It's got to be a dream. "Have a nice day" (I hate you for ruining my life) "Right." She leaves, and I'm no longer the two of them, just the "evil" twin, though she's the one who hides her dark soul from the world. I sit at the breakfast table, too shocked, or frightened to do anything but stare down into the bowl of cheerios and milk with banana slices.



I don't know if it counts, since I became multiple places at once before being lucid, but i think it would, since I was in multiple places, and lucid, at the same time (I wasn't me, but I rarely am in dreams anymore). I can even describe what it was like: Do you recall those double-exposures you sometimes got when the film in a camera didn't advance to the next frame, and you took two photos on the same frame of film? Kind of like that, only simultaneous moving pictures, and both views were perfectly clear. And i wre standing to both sides of the table, not on one side and just seeing both points of view, and I was thinking as both people at the same time. The views from each person I was at the time weren't overlapping, or faded into each other, they were like seeing two things at once, perfectly clear. Englishg actually can't describe it properly without an extremely circuitous explanation.

Well, I think that was it for the advanced task, now to find a lake or ocean the next time i'm lucid (I'm thinking of leading a battle charge against an army of mistwraiths across the surface of the ocean, that would be cool).

----------


## ttraverse

Good god!  OK so I didn't come close to either of the tasks last night.  Can't seem to shake this 'dreaming of my old houses' routine I'm in.  I tried the suggestion technique right before falling asleep...it helped me remember a horrid dream in detail, but no lucidity.

I try yet again!

----------


## Neeros

> Technically, aren't we already in multiple places at once?  For example, if you hold your arms apart, the place where your left hand is located is several feet from where your right hand is, making them seperate places.  If a distance of a couple feet isn't considered seperate places for the purpose of this task, could you do it by say, standing in your front yard, and stretching your arm far enough that it goes through your neighbor's window?  Or do you have to occupy multiple different places without also being in the places in between?



You do make a good argument but I think what they are getting at is you have to make yourself two separate entities.  :tongue2: 

By the way what is that picture of in your sig? that building has been in more than one of my dreams over the years, tower and everything.  ::shock::

----------


## Dreamhope11

Ok i did try to do the multiple places but failed quite badly, i was in my living room and imagined seeing my self in a window accross the road, but i failed, i only tried it once and gave up, i then set my intentions to walking on water, this was incredibly hard because i tried it during a afternoon WILD, as i was approaching a dream state i was trying to imagine what it would feel like to walk on water, the coolnesss on the bottom of my feet etc, i was then felt as if i was thrown into a cold air, the feeling when you go on a rollercoaster, i looked down and i saw ice blue water, the water was incredibly still, and there was no waves, it was like the artic, i went a few steps because i was a bit nervous, even though i knew  it was a dream i was still scared a bit because i have a fear of deep water...
I then awoke with a huge grin on my face..  ::D:

----------


## Clairity

> as i was approaching a dream state i was trying to imagine what it would feel like to walk on water, the coolnesss on the bottom of my feet etc, i was then felt as if i was thrown into a cold air, the feeling when you go on a rollercoaster, i looked down and i saw ice blue water, the water was incredibly still, and there was no waves, it was like the artic, i went a few steps because i was a bit nervous, even though i knew it was a dream i was still scared a bit because i have a fear of deep water...
> I then awoke with a huge grin on my face..



Great visual description Dreamhope!  Congratulations!
.

----------


## Splitter

Heh, If you *do* Manage to be in two places at once as like 2 separate people then you could do some pretty fun stuff.
For example, Rock, Paper, Scissors, would it be possible to win (and simultaneously lose :S) or would you always draw?

What about fighting yourself? that could be fun.

OR, if you realy wanted to kill some time...

Hide n Seek? XD

----------


## Tanface1220

Would it count as being in two places if I cut off my arm and could still move it?

----------


## spockman

Ah, but would it be like you naturally moving your arms by just moving them or would you be moving it in your mind as a detached object? I think you would have to at least have some sort of deep mental connection to it and feel the sensory feelings that it does otherwise it could be just dream TK moving it.

----------


## Astroman129

I remember, there's a show on Disney Channel called Wizards of Waverly Place (Don't ask why I watch it) but it has helped me a lot with my lucid dreams lately. Basically, a person will say a spell, regular or improvised, and it may happen. I do this in my dreams.

For example, with this advanced task, I can use the spell "Edgebono Utoosis", which duplicates anything you want. I'll use it on myself, and I'll be in two different spots at once! Since I watch it a lot, I think it will easily come up in my dreams.

As well as that, you can also improvise spells. I remember, in the July (I think) task, whichever one you walk onto the beach, I improvised a couple spells for that one. "The dark is not my favorite sight so may you please turn on the light" was one.

Anyway, if I have a lucid tonight, I'll use the "Edgebono Utoosis" spell.

----------


## Snowy Egypt

LOL!!! That's a really great idea!!  ::D:

----------


## ttraverse

OK, just a warning...this is a bit hot and not sure if it actually qualifies, but I had to share:

09/03/08

I was at the house in Radium lying on the couch resting when someone came into the living room.  I didnt recognize her but when she spoke she sounded just like me.  I became lucid.  I closed my eyes and thought of her perspective from that side of the living room, looking at me and seeing out the big bay window.  Concentration was hard to keep as I switched back and forth between the two bodies.  I decided to try something that had happened in a dream a few years ago and started to get excited.  As I came closer to myself on the couch we both began taking our clothes off.  I sat at the edge of the couch and my outlook switched.  I leaned down a bit to reach and also sat up from the couch and we kissed.  It felt like I had melted into myself just then and that I was alone on the couch.  Then we both lied down and began exploring each others bodies with our hands.  At one point it felt like I was one, but I focused and it became clear that as I touched and felt my way up and down my bodies that it was my own but we were a tangle of two people.

----------


## Schmaven

> OK, just a warning...this is a bit hot and not sure if it actually qualifies, but I had to share:
> 
> 09/03/08
> 
> I was at the house in Radium lying on the couch resting when someone came into the living room.  I didnt recognize her but when she spoke she sounded just like me.  I became lucid.  I closed my eyes and thought of her perspective from that side of the living room, looking at me and seeing out the big bay window.  Concentration was hard to keep as I switched back and forth between the two bodies.  I decided to try something that had happened in a dream a few years ago and started to get excited.  As I came closer to myself on the couch we both began taking our clothes off.  I sat at the edge of the couch and my outlook switched.  I leaned down a bit to reach and also sat up from the couch and we kissed.  It felt like I had melted into myself just then and that I was alone on the couch.  Then we both lied down and began exploring each others bodies with our hands.  At one point it felt like I was one, but I focused and it became clear that as I touched and felt my way up and down my bodies that it was my own but we were a tangle of two people.



I tried mushrooms once and had a similar experience with my gf.  When we kissed, it felt like we were melting into a single entity, and everything we did was full of energy.  It was like our intentions were one, and we had the same mind.

When I closed my eyes, time stopped for me, and in just a fraction of a second, I vividly re-experienced my entire life.  When I opened them again, I was unsure where I was, and was slightly confused.  My girlfriend took advantage of this by randomly kissing me and then watching as I had no idea what the hell was going on for 5+ minutes afterwards.

My idea for the advanced task is to find a perspective cloning machine, walk into it, set the dial for 4, and hope it works.

Do we have to be in control of our separate selves, or can we just have a bunch of ourselves running around willy nilly?

----------


## ninja9578

::shock::    :Drama: 

After seeing you in a bikini and reading that dream I think I love you.

----------


## ttraverse

> After seeing you in a bikini and reading that dream I think I love you.





Oh boy! HAHAHAA!! So do you think it would qualify though...

----------


## ninja9578

Yep, you'll get your wings soon.

----------


## AlexLou

Wow, nice dream ttraverse. :smiley:

----------


## ttraverse

> Wow, nice dream ttraverse.



Thank you.  It REALLY made up for the lame-ass work dream I had earlier in the night.

----------


## ttraverse

> Yep, you'll get your wings soon.



Do I get my wings yet?   ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

Morning, I promise.  Then you can come in to our secret club and hang out.

----------


## ttraverse

> Morning, I promise.  Then you can come in to our secret club and hang out.



NICE!!  I'm gonna work on the basic task tonight...that was actually what I was going for last night and ended up with the other one.

----------


## EEclips3

Splitting the body or showing up in two places at once and seeing the other to verify is gonna be tough -_- I guess I'll shoot for walking on water.

----------


## Xandier

::banana::  i did both tasks in one dream  ::banana:: 
i was sitting in my basement and all of a sudden i became lucid. after a few  minutes i remember the task of the month and decided to try to do it so i ran outside and couldnt find any water so i closed my eyes and imagined the road infront of me was a lake and when i opened my eyes the road had turned into water. i walked ontop of it and it was really easy. i then decided to try the advance task so i closed my eyes again and tryed to clone myself. when i opened my eyes the dream was in 3rd person and there were 2 of me and i could control both of them. i tryed to fight myself but it was very confusing so i woke up.

----------


## Mr. Pig

I did the bacic task, but I barely remember it...





> I forget what happened next, but somehow, I ended up at a pond.  Rembering the task of the month, I walked across it, but I don't remember the details.



Read the whole thing in my DJ. (in my sig)

----------


## luciddude3

I did advanced by accident.
I tried summon someone to try one of the techniques in my thread. In the dream I thought I was using one of the techniques that had been suggested but it appears that I used a technique I just made up, I put my finger tips on the floor and began to pull up. Some fingers matching mine were coming up, I Pulled on those fingers and out of the floor came me. at then I begun to see in third person. I tried to try each one out with 
1st person view but when I did the other disappeared when I looked at it. I woke up and realized that I had just done the advanced task.

----------


## Hukif

Hm it took me long to update to this dream... don't enjoy!
I still am trying to do the basic task... by shapeshifting into a spider, but everytime there are some nuisances... will come back once i achieve it <.<





> So you know the story, forest, small places, me trying to get into a fight with human body, and in a weird twist of events... getting to a park with tons childs, then the thing started, I decided to split in 3, 1 me went to a lake and do the basic task, other to seek for an enemy for the 3rd me, and then I was just staying in the park, trying to find a tree with apples so I could eat something, I was starving ;.; well then, its the story:
> 
> 1st me: It was hard to think all scatered around on what to do and how to do it, so I was just trying to get to the nearest surce of water, unfortunatly, I failed multiple times, to finally find an small lake right behind the lake I was in, once there, it was time to do the job, so was trying to concentrate on the shapeshifting when a tiger passed by, directing to the park I was in too, then 2nd me and 2 white monkeys going along, so I missed the shapeshift and just walked on the water like normal and sit in there, mind was blank now, a weird thing to feel since the other parts were starting to get excited, and as so I started moving to the same spot the other me were.
> 
> 2nd me: looking for a opponent, as I was in a human body it had to be something alike to normal and that took me to a zoo, then was trying to decide who to take with me, firstly I wanted a human, but they all seemed so weak and simple, so thats when the idea of monkeys crossed my mind, they only had those 2 white monkeys, so I took them and gave them some "abilitys" then as both monkeys were really small I started to search for someone else, this time the king of jungle, the tiger, it was really easy as there was an excibition, tough because of that some cops got involved and they had to be sacrificed in order to take the tiger out and give him abilities, after doing so I told him if he could defeat a guy in the park that was alike to me, he would get so much free food and a world free of pests, it was a really good deal and he accepted quickly so we started to run to the park to get the fight.
> 
> 3rd me: I couldn't find a tree with food, so I was trying to concentrate on the fight, but the kids were just so noisy that I had to put a spell on them, then I got free food! and was brainwashing them so they would help in the fight if necesary, tough they were still little kids scared of everything, and when the tiger finally arrived I got a nice flying trough the park, couldn't move because of being split in 3, so I fused with the 2nd me and started to escape, then while that was happening 1st was taking care of the kids and taking them to a safe place, then when I tought climbing a small tree was a good idea the silly monkeys went there and took me down so the tiger could scrath my feet, then I was sure I needed the help of 1st, so went there to fuse, then found the silly me forgot to move the kids, so they had to fight (-.-) and I told them it was like a movie, just use a theme song to fight and you will win, it worked pretty good for me lol the tiger just got beaten, and I tought about hugging him... never hug an angry tiger or he will bite your face really hard <.< then teleported and woke up.

----------


## spockman

This may not count since it wasn't entirley intentional, but it's cool nonetheless.

Alright, so I just got out of the first fully lucid dream I've had in a while and managed to stay in it until I lost total control and was beaten to death by a mob. Before I died, the dream shifted to a different dream. (I'll detail that dream in my DJ later.) The way the dream shifted to another was by a Morrowind load screen popping up... 

I had no dream body. Everything I saw was that load screen. The little load bar was moving across the screen and I  knew it wouldn't be long until I was in another dream and used this time to recollect my thoughts. I thought about the task of the month. (Whether it was this months task or a previouses I can't remember.) I determined to do it when I was placed in the dream. 

Instead of the load screen dissapearingwhe it got to the end, I was just split in two. Part of me was still in the load screen and part of me had a dream body and was in a white expanse. Both had seperate thoughts, (mine,) and both could here the thoughts of the other. I couldn't make anything happen in my dream because I couldn't focus my attention on anything. As the dream body, all I could hear were the thoughts of the load screen feeling cheated that he's still there. As the load screen, I got really aggravated and I was afraid it would wake me up. Since I expected to wake up, a false awakening happened but only a thirdway. 

Now, part of me was in a fake awakening state, part was in a boring white expanse, and part was still stuck in the load screen! Once again, all had three seperate thought processes and could all here one anothers thoughts. I was all in agreement that the three of me should try and mesh witht he conciouscness in the white expanse since that was the one that I/We thought was the real lucid dream. 

We fought hard, but to no avail. In the end, I woke up into the FA and thinking it was a real awakening I lost lucidity. Does any of that make any sense? And does it count? Even if it doesn't it was a very interesting and rewarding experience.

----------


## supreme

Ok after three or four weeks I finally had a WILD last night! The LD
lasted for exactly 35 minutes because I made note of the time I went
to sleep, then had a WILD, and then woke up. It was very strong and
every new thing I tried to do worked perfectly! After I was already in
the dream for awhile I tried to remember other things from here to try 
but didn't spend too much time thinking about it. I hadn't even read the 
task for Sept. yet but it was fresh in my mind to try the tasks from last 
month. They worked very well I'd say and so even though it doesn't matter
anymore, I wanted to tell what happened.  :smiley: 
In the middle of the dream I flew into what seemed to be an Egyptian 
temple. It was very high and I flew straight through about as high as
mid-wall. There were people all over below me and so I landed. I noticed
Egyptian hieroglyphics all over the walls. I studied them for a few seconds
because I remembered I was supposed to view art and I figured this was
art. They were very large and elaborate and really looked like like true
Egyptian hieroglyphics but only drawings. I cant remember any words
written on the walls. Just figures of people in different poses. They seemed
painted and not carved. One that I especially took note of and can remember 
well was just a kind of stick-kid drawing with long sticks coming out
of her head for hair. I laughed at that one.  ::lol::  There were people 
everywhere but I didn't take much notice of them, but I think I talked to
one and didn't wake up as i usually do when i talk in a LD. But because I
didn't pay close attention, I now wonder if I had just thought it and not
spoken it. I stood around a few people and then said...now i remember
I'm supposed to eat a color. I made myself float or levitate quickly straight
up and out of the building. It was very high but it had no roof because
I was suddenly outside and above the building where I immediately flew
away in search of something colored. (I wonder if that would substitute
for being at two places at one time, because I flew up and out of the building
and was suddenly in the the sky) 
I landed on a crowded sidewalk that was very busy with a lot of people
coming and going and looked around for some kind of color. Right away I
spotted a red pole and I wasn't exactly sure how to get the color off of
it and so i just reached for it and started pulling the color off of it. The
color turned into something like taffy and i pulled and pulled a lot of it off.
The taffy-like color-red had ridges in it like ripple chips. Finally I took a
bite of it. It was chewy like taffy would be and tasted sweet, but sweet
without any flavor. Then I looked around and noticed a little dog barking
and it came to my mind to try and eat the dogs 'barks'. I think i must have
said to some people that that's what i was going to do because a bunch
of people laughed at that idea. I walked up to the dog and concentrated
on turning his barks into something tangible that i could see. At first it
didn't work but then when the dog barked all of a sudden they started
to come out of his mouth like little tiny white clouds. I grabbed one right
out of the air and ate it. It was really crunchy and tasted oniony!  ::lol:: 
So that's it for tasks so far.....I'll type in the whole LD into my dream
journal in a bit, but I also remember that I saw some daisy's growing
near by and I ate one of those too! It was crunchy as well but with no 
taste really that I can remember.  :smiley: 
I wish I had remembered to read this months tasks though, because I
know I could have walked on water as well if I'd known. Maybe I'll
LD again tonight and then can try that one.

----------


## Thornweaver

I think I completed the advanced task.

I became lucid in my dream last night. I decided to try the advanced task. No matter how many times I tried to just split myself it did not work. I was in my house and I decided to try another way. I walked into the bathroom and looked in the mirror I reached into it and pulled myself out. Immediately my vision became extremely strange. I could half see what one body saw and about half see what the other one saw. It was exactly like when I tried to give myself 360 degree vision.

When I tried to move only one body reacted I walked out of the room and went outside. I could still half see the bathroom wall in the other room but I could not make that body move. I then got hit by a school bus and woke up.

----------


## Mr. Pig

Just wondering...do you get into the TOTM club if you complete only the simple task?

EDIT: Nevermind, the answer is yes.

----------


## Hukif

yay I did it... why is the basic harder than the advanced <.<


So once I entered the dream, the first thing to do was transform into a spider, then teleport to the closest pool (lakes and alike could have fish so it was dangerous) it was all good, I could walk pretty good on water, the hair in my feets looked weird tough, and seeing with 6 eyes was weird too, so there was some skating with those spider legs,  then  noticed there was a party close, so much noise... and then the water started to feel weird... it was raining! I had to leave soon or I would die drowned, so late I just failed to get out of the pool and was getting to the bottom, once there started to get up from one of those gigantic walls (I dunno why not teleport... the momment caught me XD) so once out, there was I trying to find a place to survive the rain of death, and got into the house, it was warm and nice, but then I had to look... the party was a "boys" party, and since I don't like the kind of thing I just got out of the dream then family called to do something, first time I'm glad family is annoying lol

----------


## Naginata

Yay, I completed my first lucid task (went for the basic). DILD, last lucid was a month ago, lasted a few minutes:

...
I was flying around town, watching some fireworks in the distance. When I started losing altitude I thought I'd try the task of the month.
The town looked a little like Venice, but with larger bodies of water instead of the narrow canals. I landed at the edge of the water, jumped onto the surface and started running. Some guy with dark clothes and a little girl on his shoulders ran next to me all the way.
I ran on water before, but the small waves in this dream slowed me down. It was like running on the beach.
After some running I came up to a house at the edge of a little island and I jumped through the wall, just because I could. I crashed into the living room, bricks flying everywhere, and everything went dark. Just before waking up I felt myself floating on the waves in complete darkness.

----------


## AlexLou

I'm not sure exactly where I was because I don't remember most of the dream, but there were all these shallow, gentle waterfalls and pools only a few feet deep in between.  Just clear, calm, dark gray water all around.  I think I must have been floating because I didn't step _from_ anywhere, but I stepped out on a pool and started walking calmly and slowly.  I noticed that if I paused too long in between steps I'd begin to sink.  The surface of the water would bend down around my foot first as if it had super high surface tension, then my foot would begin to slip through.  It was like if you look at the surface of water underneath the legs of those water bugs that skate on the surface.  I didn't want to fall through so I kept walking . . .

----------


## ninja9578

Better late than never supreme

----------


## noxincane

I did this last night :boogie: 
I was done fighting zombies so I summoned a Jedi then he cut me in half and then I couldn't move the right side of my body and I freaked out and woke up  ::embarrassed::   :Sad:   :Sad: 

I went back to sleep and had a mild lucid dream. I had to goto the bathroom so I went to a urinal then started urinating I then went "oh s***" I felt a warm patch by my private parts :Oops: . I woke up and I didn't wet my self! ::banana::  I just thought I did. That scared the crap out of me.

----------


## Mr. Pig

How often are the badges updated?

There are still a lot of people without them.

----------


## ninja9578

It's supposed to happen within a few hours, I gotta figure out what's wrong.

----------


## Clairity

> It's supposed to happen within a few hours, I gotta figure out what's wrong.



Where's Wave?  :Sad: 

.

----------


## ttraverse

Nice!  I completed the basic task last night!!

09/07/08

I was in the mini van my parents used to own, headed to Kinsmen Beach in Invermere.  For some reason I thought it might be a good idea to jump out of the van while it was moving and when I didnt hit the pavement I became lucid.  I was able to fly around the outside of the van which freaked everyone out.  They came to a stop sign at the top of the last hill and I landed on the roof of the van.  All I could see was their shocked faces looking out the back window and I thought it would be funny to challenge them.  I bet them that I would have no problem beating them to the beach and the race was on.  I flew up but not too high (just above the height of the van).  I had a makeshift cape on and realized later that it was my favorite fuzzy brown blanket that I snuggle with on the couch.  I beat them by a long shot making it to the beach with plenty of time to fly/dive right into the water.  Unfortunately the water was very shallow and when I dove in I rubbed my right shoulder on the gravel at the bottom of the lake.  Again wanting to test my abilities, I came out of the water very slowly just enough so my feet were dangling about 4-6 inches above the surface.  I hovered there for a moment then looked up and saw that my friends had arrived.  I thought it might be funny to terrify them even more, so I began running towards them on the shore just barely touching the surface of the water with my toes.

----------


## ninja9578

> Where's Wave?



That's what I'm trying to figure out, he didn't say that he was leaving, but hasn't logged on in three days.  ::?:

----------


## spockman

Hey, Ninja. I've a question. To complete an advanced task within a lucid dream, does it have to be 100 percent intentional? I assume that it does. So if someone threw me on the water and I walked for a few seconds without meaning to would it count? Or if someone/something split my conciousnees in two within my LD but I didn't do it it wouldn't count, correct?

Thanks.

----------


## ninja9578

It can be unintentional too, as long as you are lucid.

----------


## spockman

Oh... Cool. I did the advanced task then. Woot.

----------


## seeker28

I think I may have done the advanced task, but I'm not sure.

I was several different people, all at once, and aware of their thoughts all at once.  I was surprised by how NOT confusing it was.  I expected to be overwelmed or something,  but it was easy and clear.  I could clearly follow all their thought processes at once.  One was arm wrestling.  One was feeling guilty about something from an earlier dream.  One was waiting in line and arguing with my mother.  And one was disembodied and hearing all of them.  They were all me, in a way.  Like aspects of my personality were in seperate bodies.

Does this count?

----------


## Mr. Pig

If you were lucid, it sounds good to me.

----------


## seeker28

I was lucid.  Sorry, forgot to mention that part!

----------


## Clairity

I just noticed that the "Walk on Water" wings are animated and that the figure is walking on water! Very cool!  ::D: 

.

----------


## ninja9578

lol, what did you think they were?

----------


## Clairity

> lol, what did you think they were?



To be honest.. I just really never took a close look at it before.  ::D: 

.

----------


## Caradon

I tried for those water wings last night. I've been Lucid a lot lately, but last night was the first time I was in the right situation to try for the task. I woke up before making it to the river though.  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

Dammit Dammit Dammit.  I had a perfect opportunity to bring my little joke of giving these out:

into reality by making them the basic badge.  ::morecrying::

----------


## ttraverse

> Dammit Dammit Dammit.  I had a perfect opportunity to bring my little joke of giving these out:
> 
> into reality by making them the basic badge.



Very cute! HAHAA!!   ::lol::

----------


## ClouD

I stand on a large block of wood. It seems to have the grains of a wood stump, but looks like it moves as sand under my feet.
Upon an endless ocean of water in all directions, no sound aside from my internal speaking.

Clear skies, not even blue. Clear as nothing behind, not anything.

Another stump, I see across the way. Closer and closer it is coming, without moving at all.

I close my eyes in deep lucidity, fading into nothing.
I seem to look through my body upwards, all perspective changing and suddenly looking at myself coming into sight.

I am on both platforms, looking at myself. One has form - my body, the other is being felt. I can see the feeling, and feel what I am looking at.
Two of me, looking like a mirror reflecting itself.

The sand platforms starts rapidly fading and I keep looking, totally comfortable.
I feel the water sucking at me, and the wetness without a difference in temperature.

My skin breathes the water as I sink, and I am home.
I enter for a moment, then wake up.

----------


## mini0991

Did the basic! The first part of my dream is really long but for some reason I was in this arcade/casino and kept losing left after right, so i ran from room to room calling myself a loser and even getting suicidal! The end is about exact opposite from gloomy as you can get.

Anyway, it's currently 3 AM over here in PA so if my DJ is illegible please let me know.





> anyway, the lucid part is i get all suicidal from facing so many failures at the arcade casino so i in a fit of not caring smash my head up against a window in the casino restaurant. I look down and get ready to jump out, i say goodbye to everyone in the room. in the room i can remember about four booths, and a black couple sat at one and maybe another booth was a family. i got ready to jump but before i did i was like “You know what! maybe on the slightest chance this could all be a dream! if this was a dream, could i do THIS??” and i stuck my finger through my palm! my attitude decidedly changed at this point and i was all like “oh my god, I love you guys!” and gave one table hugs! then i decided it was time to do the task of the month for once. I turned and opened up a closet door to find a room with grey floor, grey wall tiles, and two swimming pools with a mirror on the wall to the left. i ran across the first pool trying to keep myself up on the water and then i walk on the second one. for some reason, jesus came to mind as i did this. i then was all goofy and i did a sort of dance on the swimming pool and sang toad the wet sprocket’s “walk on the ocean.” the clarity and vividness was astounding, i looked like me in the mirror on the wall. i felt great. i faced the mirror and for some reason decided to try to bring up something from my childhood fears to see in the mirror. i walk to my left more and more and see doorways expecting to see it, but don’t! the closest thing i suspect was a part of a grey shadow that wouldn’t move out of the doorway, like IT saw ME in the mirror down the hall and IT wouldn’t come out! I pointed my pistol at it and had a “c’mon out, motherfucker, c’mon out” mentality. it never did.

----------


## WakataDreamer

Hmm...I'm gonna try, but I'll have to teleport or scene-change, because my dreams never involve bodies of water (*ever*). This is gonna be a challenge. *cracks knuckles*

----------


## 5triker

Check this for size; last night i completed the advanced task TWICE using different methods in the same LD!  Woop, Woop  :boogie: !!

The first method i think is the single most odd method yet!  But technically it is right.  Ok, so i DILDed in the middle of a dream, done a few things to get my confidence up (flying etc).  Then for the rest of the LD i was obsessed with trying the advanced task.  I 'appeared' in a small, dark room, with a small table in the middle.  Lying face up on the table was a square mirror, slightly smaller than the table.  Somehow when i looked down at the mirror my full body reflection appeared.  I cut the mirror in half so each half of the mirror had half of my original reflection, but my reflection (although should) didn't move.  I then broke the two halves of the mirror in pieces about the size of dimes.  I could still make out my reflections easily.  The two halves then turned a slight different color from each other  ::?:  and my half reflections started moving away from each other, by means of the mirror piece moving.  It looked very realistic as the reflections on the mirror also seemed to move within the mirror as well as the moving pieces.  I felt this still didn't count as having yourself in two different locations, so i made my view point change (as if i was one of the reflections.  I then tried to merge it with the other reflection's view point, via a split screen.  However they seemed to blur into each other, but i was still able to see each point of view easy, when i wanted, (almost like the way you can change the focus of your eye to see objects further away making closer objects blurred and in your peripheral vision.)  I then moved the reflections away from each other, seemingly longer than how long the table was.  I reckon the reflections ended up about 20m from each other before the dream moved on  ::D: .

BTW; don't ask me why i tried this method, it never occurred to me before. I just don't know lol!

Second method; As i talked for so long about the previous method, ill keep this one short  ::D: .  I was hiding at the opening of a large forest, in some bushes.  The open was facing a small village.  I suddenly seen another me  ::?:  walking at the edge of the village, i then shifted my view point to the 'village me'.  And was able to control him, i then tried to merge the 2 view points of me together into a split screen.  However the two view points merged like they did using the previous method.  I moved my 2 characters about a bit, i walked the 'village me' into the village and 'forest me' into the forest.  The dream then changed scene, and i completed the task, again!  ::D:   :boogie: 

Wing me ninja  ::D: !!

----------


## ray

basic task completed!

finally...

i went to my favorite beach although i had just read a book with a beach in it so it had bits from that beach in/on it.i remembered the task and walked out onto the water and looked down after about fifty feet to see crabs and lobsters crawling along the bottom and burrowing into the sand.i wanted to go swiming but i am afraid of deep water so i gradually sunk up to my waist and stayed walking around in/on the water.i was walking on a semi hard plate of water abd sunk up to my chest so i could swim easier and swam pretty far out but never lost site of land.(there is more to the dream but that's the relevant part.)

----------


## 5triker

Yay  ::D: !!!!
My first pair of wings  ::D: !!!

----------


## ninja9578

Congrats  :Party:   More to come I hope.

----------


## gagaku

Here is an unsuccessful attempt to do the basic task:

morning 9/12/08
#1 (DILD) Someone was having a dream that they were planting chocholate trees that looked a lot like pear trees as soldiers were rushing out to fight an enemy. A tornado came and destroyed everyone.
Suddenly I'm in that clearing. Then I realized that I was dreaming. When the tornado came I ran into the woods and froze time.
I lost my vision and I was trying to think of the task. At first I thought it was doing backflips, and I had the sensation of doing backflips. Then I realized that it was to walk on water, and my feet felt wet.
My left eye opened and I was on the top bunk of a bunk bed in someone else's body. I could see textured ceiling tiles as I started spinning rightward off of the bed. I knew I would eventually land on a floor covered in toys. I saw a father in the military talking to her daughter about dreams when she had to fill out a card about her dream for school. I was glad that her school payed attention to students dreams.

----------


## shakeandbake

YAY! I was finaly able to remember the task! :woohoo: 
I started out in my room.  I did a reality check (the nose one) and it worked. I walked down the hallway and went to my elevator.  I remembered the task was to walk on water, so I pressed the "beach" button.  On the way down, I tried to practice my flying, but it was hard because I was in an elevator. The first time I tried, I jumped up to the ceiling, but I floated back down. The second time, I made it to the ceiling and managed to stay, but the elevator stopped and I hit the ceiling and fell back down.  It hurt.

When the doors of the elevator opened, I was in the lobby of my house, not the beach.  I decided that it would work mainly because I knew it would take awhile to walk to the beach.  I saw a boys locker room and went in.  There were a few toilet stalls and they were all flushing.  I went into the third one because it was the biggest and the middle one was...used...  I remembered the task was to walk on water, so I stuck my foot into the toilet.  I went to the bottom.  I tried slower. Still didn't work.  I decided to stand on the toilet seat and start there.  Then I slowly slid down into the water and I was standing on it.  I rememberd the task spesifically said "walk" so I walked in a tiny circle just to make sure it counted ::D:   I didn't even think about flushing myself. (I'll try that next time)

I walked out of the locker room and I was outside of my house, which was actually my house instead of a hotel/gym combo now!  I remembered the second task: be in two places at once.  I tried stepping in two different directions and it worked, but my visions were really blurry and I coudn't see a thing.  It was cool though because I could tell I had two visions.  I tried walking in different directions and it worked for like, a second, but it was too much and I woke up.

----------


## Clairity

> There were a few toilet stalls and they were all flushing. I went into the third one because it was the biggest and the middle one was...used... I remembered the task was to walk on water, so I stuck my foot into the toilet. I went to the bottom. I tried slower. Still didn't work. I decided to stand on the toilet seat and start there. Then I slowly slid down into the water and I was standing on it. I rememberd the task spesifically said "walk" so I walked in a tiny circle just to make sure it counted  I didn't even think about flushing myself. (I'll try that next



LMAO!!  Walking in a tiny circle on the water inside the toilet bowl.. I never would have thought of that!!  ::D: 

.

----------


## weeedoodle

Soooo.... I had my second decent LD last night, and i remembered the basic task first.

I was in a rural farming community in the same place where i live (which is what it was many years ago, oddly enough).  I gained lucidity somehow, rubbed my hands, attempted flying, failed, climbed on some power lines, and then remembered the task.  I looked around for a lake, but something always obscured my vision, and when i saw it again it disapeared.  Finally i saw an irrigation canal that seemed steady enough. I climbed in, and was about ankle deep the entire time, but was still walking.   ::banana:: 

that does count, right?

----------


## ninja9578

You were walking on the water, not the bottom?

----------


## weeedoodle

Yes, the water was about three feet deep, and I walking with my feet submerged only touching water.

----------


## ninja9578

Yay  ::banana::

----------


## weeedoodle

::banana::  yaaaah! :boogie:

----------


## Twoshadows

I think I did the advanced one. What do you think?


I had a super long LD last night. It was one of those that are so long and I did so much that I couldn't remember all of what I did when I woke up or in exactly what order eveything happened. BUt I'll do my best to put it back together.


*Lucid Dream:*

I can't remember at what point I got lucid. I remember something about *Ninja* and how he made these *cookies*. They were yellow rectangular snicker doodles. And I wanted one. I had one in my hand, but before I could put it into my mouth I started to wake up.

I must have been somewhat lucid at this point because as I lay there trying not to wake up, my mind thought it remembered something that *pj* had written about concerning *False Awakenings*. I thought it had something to do with rolling out of bed and falling, but because you weren't really awake you wouldn't hit the floor, but then be able to fly and continue the dream.

In retrospect, I know realize that this is something my mind made up, but in the dream I really thought *pj* had come up with this idea. [Please correct me if this_ is_ really something I read here on this board.]

So I rolled out of bed, and sure enough, I started falling and not hitting the floor so I then started to fly. It had worked out perfectly. I suppose it is a pretty cool technique that I hope will work again for me.

I started *flying over these tall trees* in a neighborhood. I was having trouble with control. I could fly straight, but couldn't change direction quickly.

Finally I came to these really huge white barked trees that were supposedly on my street. I decided that I wanted to *impress my neighbors* so I flew to the place where the branches came out from the trunks which were at least twenty feel above the ground. I swung around on the branches for a while before dropping down to the ground.

There is a place here that gets fuzzy.

I think the next thing that happened is that I had climbed a telephone/power pole. On the pole was a little door. I opened it up and there were *cookies*. I stuffed thatm in my mouth. My friends, the Johnsons had supposedly made them. I think I saw MJ standing on the ground below.


Then I was in what was supposed to be my house. I went to the fridge and opened the door. I wanted to *eat more cookies*. I didn't see any, but I knew that I was capable to creating them. I shut the door and opened it again. There was now a stack on cookies. They were about 4 inches across and flat like pancakes. I picked up the stack and shoved the cookies all in my mouth in one huge bite. I chewed while I created another stack of cookies. I shoved them all in my mouth too. I did this seveal times. The cookies were soft and had chocolate chips. I binged and binged and couldn't seem to get enough.

Finally I stopped myself and thought about *the tasks*. Because this was an accidental DILD and not preplanned, I had not read over the tasks or thought about them . I tried to remember what they were.  Finally my mind thought it knew what one was. I looked at my couch and saw a place where ketchup had spilled and had dried. I knew the task had to do with *removing spots off furniture.* I stared at the spot and concentrated. The spot of ketchup started to move. I could see it start to lift up off the couch. The place underneith was completely clean. I was proud of myself for being able to do that so nicely.

I then tried to think of another task. I couldn't remember what it was. I felt frustrated that I hadn't checked on what the tasks were. I laid down on the couch. Then suddenly I remembered the picture on the badge of the DV advanced task with the two people facing away from each other. I knew it had something to do with *splitting my consciousness*. I had no idea how to do it. I wasn't even going to attempt that one since it seemed weird to me. But since it was the only thing I remembered to do at this moment I decided to give it a try. I decided that part of me would stay right here on this couch, while part of me went somewhere else.  I concentrated on this thought for a while, and nothing seemed to be happening. Then I noticed that I was aware of two things. I could feel my body still on the couch staring ahead. But another part of me was standing in the large room watching people on a stage. I watched them for a while until I finally woke up and decided to write the LD down.

----------


## ninja9578

I'm making it into all the pretty girls' dreams recently  ::D: 

I like your way of detecting FAs.  Roll out of bed, if you smack your head on the floor you're awake, if not you aren't  ::tongue::

----------


## Robot_Butler

> I looked at my couch and saw a place where ketchup had spilled and had dried. I knew the task had to do with *removing spots off furniture.* I stared at the spot and concentrated. The spot of ketchup started to move. I could see it start to lift up off the couch. The place underneith was completely clean. I was proud of myself for being able to do that so nicely.




 ::lol::  You should get your own badge just for coming up with that task.  Or at least your own infomercial  ::D: 

I'm jealous you've been having all these great lucids lately.

----------


## Naiya

I did the basic task a few days ago! Here's an excerpt: 

The thing sat up. "what?" it said.

"Get out of the bathtub. I need to use it."

"No." It went back underwater.

"Hey! This is my bathtub! Go someplace else!" 

At this point, figured, screw it, I could walk on the surface anyway. I stepped on the edge, balanced myself by putting my hand on the wall, and stepped on. I used a downward force on my feet, like I do when I fly. After I was stable on the surface, I let go of the wall and walked from one end to the other, then walked backwards again. Ha! Take that stupid gorilla thing. It didn't stir.


Full Dream

----------


## curious dreamer 27

Does this count?  I immediatly became lucid as soon as I fell asleep.  The dream:  I was sleeping on the couch and I opened my eyes and sat up. My vision was a little foggy at first so I just sat there until my vision cleared.  I looked around my living room and saw my boyfriend sleeping on the other couch.  I got up and walked over to him and stared down at him.  I then looked back at the couch I had been sleeping on and I was laying there in the same position that I fell asleep in.  I dont know why, but I crept over to myself and preceded to kind of "pounce" on myself.  My other self sat up fast, scared at being woke up, then layed back down and went back to sleep.  I got up and walked outside into the night and started roaming around and eventually woke up.  I went right back to sleep and in my next dream, (which was not lucid) I was telling my dad about the dream that I had just had!  That last part was a little off subject but I thought it was pretty cool.  Let me know if this counts!

----------


## nitsuJ

Question.. on the advanced task, being in multiple places at once. Say I'm in a building, in a room where I can see other rooms, I look into the rooms and I'm also in there, does that count?

Or is it multiple where I'm in different states and far away?

----------


## Albert Reakle

It took awhile but I'm back ^^. I have already taken the liberty to look up and perform both tasks as my first thing to come back to. Not I kept them fairly short, so not much to them. Also the her I refer to is my girlfriend, I dont really want to submit her real name so I'll refer to her as Zera from now on.

Basic Task

 As I landed on the water bare, covered only by a white cloud I walked to the island which I realized was heaven as I spread my newly formed wings. I sent my prayer for her protection and guidance and dissappeared into the Holy Realm for my final judgement.


Advanced Task

 As I spent my day on the computer as usual, I was at the same time holding her in my arms in a dark room, enjoying both the solitude and the warmth and company she gave me.

----------


## Mr. Pig

I'm gonna try the advanced one in my next lucid.  I'll try first person and third person at the same time.  Like me looking at myself and controlling both.

----------


## Robot_Butler

> I went into the bathroom, happy to see there was already water in the bathtub. But when I went up to it, something was in there. Something huge, dead, and hairy. Some kind of...zombie gorilla.



Sounds like someone didn't clean out the drain after after shaving.  Eeewww.

----------


## oOReverieOo

Advanced Task - Be in multiple places at the same time

This is funny, because in my dream last night, my husband was actually in three places at the same time!  He was driving our car with me in the passenger seat, but we were following him in his truck.  We saw a wreck ahead at a bridge.  When we crossed over the bridge, it was extremely hot because there was a fire underneath it, and guess who was one of the firemen?  Yes, my husband, yelling at us to get the heck off of the bridge!

Sooo, does my hubby qualify?  Just kidding...

----------


## DigitalNinjaLee

Basically, I don’t even remember how I became lucid, but I did.  One of the only things I remember is that I was in my house.  I ran to find an exit until I thought I am able to just fly out. I flew through my house, which took a while to do since I had to go through the ceiling and all, then flew around to what seemed similar to a place where I lived, although at the same time different(Cranberry Township). So I want to go to a pool so I can do the “Task of the Month,” which I believed was to walk on water.  
While flying I end up falling down a few times, but start to fly again.  Then eventually, I can’t fly anymore so I find another means of getting there.  I look around and I see a car and I am able to get in it.  I am in the back seat of it talking to the people in front of me.  I ask them weird questions like, “What girl do I like right now, since you know, you are my unconscious?” And it says Kiana? I think and it starts to list off other familiar names.  I ask, “What about Maggie?” They reply, I was thinking of her at first, but now i don't really think so.  
We continue to drive until I decide to get out near some pool that I do not recognize.  I have to climb up this grassy hill to get to it.  During this time I feel myself getting out of lucidity.  I see my ceiling and what not, so I do the “spinning technique” that I remembered from reading “Exploring the world of lucid dreaming.”  This works, fantastically actually.  

BASIC
So I continue to be in the dream and the people who I was in the car with are now gone.  I enter what seems to be a pool at someone’s house, I do not know whose.  So I am in the pool area and I remember that I need to walk on water.  So I try and i fail and fall into the pool.  I ask this one lady around the pool area, “what do I need to do to walk on water?”  She replies, “Be lifting by the atmosphere and you will get it.” (or something to that effect, I can’t quite remember what exactly)  So I end up trying it again and kind of do it, but almost fall at the end so I fly to the other side.  Some person I hear from the side says, “That’s cheating!” so I end up trying to walk across again.  So, again, I try to walk across and I am able to go to the other side.  I am happy about this and I see other people around me now doing it too.  We are all having fun, but then I find myself again going out of lucidity.  I try the spinning technique again and it fails.  

FALSE AWAKENING
I am in my dorm room bed and want to type this all out.  I waking up in my bed and go straight to my computer to type this dream.  It feels strange at first, like, maybe I am dreaming still, but I ignore this for whatever reason. Then other people start filtering in and I tell all them I had a lucid dream.  Then I truly wake up and started writing this down.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Finally!  I had a great lucid last night where I managed to remember the basic task of the month.  Walking on water was a very curious sensation.

The full dream is in my DJ, but it was a long one.





> I looked out the window of the chemistry lab at a concrete courtyard with terraced fountains. I took a running start, and leaped through the glass into the courtyard. The glass shattered around me, interrupting conversations and turning heads. I walked between the cafe tables, excusing myself to the stunned people whose lunches I rudely interrupted. The fountain was made of several stacked, rectangular concrete troughs, covered in redwood planks. I climbed to the highest terrace, and looked down on the courtyard. The water started to overflow the rim of the lowest fountain, spilling into the pavement. I made it flow faster, filling the courtyard below like a swimming pool.
> 
> The water was filthy and muddy. Straw and green scum floated on the surface. I balanced on my high ledge, then jumped down onto the surface. I landed on the surface, sunk several inches into the water, then floated back to the top. It felt like my feet were made of wood, floating on the surface of the water. Every time my weight shifted, my feet would sink or float accordingly. I walked awkwardly to a table (also floating on the surface) and sat down to take off my shoes. As I slid my sock off my foot, I remarked at the vividness of the feeling. What a mundane feeling for my mind to reproduce so accurately. I stepped out onto the surface of the water, this time feeling the water splash against my bare feet. It reminded me of walking along the sea shore. When you let the waves glide up along the sand in a thin film to swirl against your bare feet. I jumped up and down a few times, feeling myself sink into the water each time, and then bob back to the top. It was almost like walking on a trampoline.

----------


## ninja9578

Yay RB.  Bare feet sounds cool, I wish I had done that.  Oh well, maybe next time.

----------


## Forrest

I dislike using smilies. I convey emotion with words.




> *Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*



ninja9578 invites me to report back, even if I didn't successfully accomplish the task. I shall take him up on that offer.
I am very sad. I've decided to write here because the last time I was sad some person scolded me for my thread-title-spam and said all I am me-centered and always get what I want. I am sad because I can not lucid dream. ever. I am the worst lucid dreamer of all time. The last one I had was a month ago and consisted of me crashing to the ground and waking up upon the realization that flying was good practice for lucid dreams. A week or so before that it consisted of me crashing through a storefront without thinking, also waking me up.
So, I'm also writing here because then maybe the experts will see me, and if they aren't doing so already, maybe be inspired to head over to 'Attaining Lucidity' and drop some tips and tricks on the noobs. But mostly I'm writing because it's late and I'm sad and I felt like this place would be in at least a small way an appropriate place for a late, sad post.
I read in the Popular Science of this month that people who have lucid dreams have high activity in the area of the brain responsible for self-awareness when they are in REM sleep. Me being knowledgeable, I know that they are referring to natural, nearly constant LDers, not those of us who work for a year at it with no results.
I have had sparse luck with WILD. Luck is defined here as just the opportunity to attempt WILD. It always fails, all three times, three being my estimate. I think it's probably closer to 2 1/2.
I do not have an I-want-it-I-get-it attitude in life. I don't have a job. My job is being a seniour in high school, which presently isn't shaping up to be too much fun. The lack of a job has worked out because I don't have an I-want-it-I-get-it attitude. The only things that I presently want are a lucid-dreaming-LED-in-the-middle-of-the-night-remider-mask kit, which someone is selling for $30. A good deal, because I don't know enough about electronics to get the parts myself. The only problem with that is that I would have to learn to sleep on my back. Whenever I do, I rest on my back for a while, then proceed to not fall asleep, ever, until I switch to my side. The other thing I'll be wanting is Guitar Hero: World Tour, which comes out next month. I certainly don't ask much when it comes to video games. That would make a total of 3 games we (my brother and I) had bought for the Wii, and we bought the other two with our own money, along with the Wii itself.
Back to the subject: the LD task of the month. I started the month charged with optimism at my two recent LD's, telling myself that perhaps it will happen again, and when it does, I'll be ready to walk on that water. That seems like a perfectly reasonable goal, doesn't it? Because if I make small goals, it will lead toward the big goal of being a proficient lucid dreamer, like the many I glare at enviously on this thread, seemingly all of whom have had at least 20 lucid dreams since August. All I want is a starting point.

So that was the goal. Get a pair of goddamn wings under my name.

I was hoping for it to lead to bigger and better things. But now even it appears too far out of reach.
I don't post as often as I'd like, but I still feel like part of this community. I hope that all you nice people here at DreamViews continue to inspire me to try, despite my lack of any success at all.
I was asked to report back, even if I didn't successfully accomplish the task. Well, this is Forrest. There is my report. This unnecessarily long, sad, late, sullen, not-trying-to-be-emo-but-it-probably-sounds-emo-I-don't-like-emo-music-or-dress-emo-at-all-but-still-I-was-sad-so-I-made-this post has finally come to a close.
what? you guys don't get sad sometimes?

----------


## Robot_Butler

Keep at it, Forrest.  Try to stay optimistic.  The last thing you want is to create a negative association with lucid dreaming.  There is still a week left.  Plenty of time to complete the task.

----------


## maxy126

wow i was thinking earlier about spawning/creating another of myself exactly the same in a ld

----------


## Sylph

Not at all what I had in mind but by now I wasn't expecting to do the task anymore... I sort of stumbled into it in my less than full lucidity, but I suppose it could still quallify.

I run to the hillside and jump.
"Oh, that's real smart! What if you're not dreaming? I should have done a RC. Too late now..."
My flight doesn't take me very far. I have the impression of descending and, for some weird reason, the world is flashing in light and darkness before my eyes.
At some point I realize the old water-filled hole is down there again. The murky green-brown liquid I remember is now a long lane of cristaline night blue, probably due to the strange dark sunlight.( ) I casually jogg over the water with my bare feet. I can tell that it's cool to the touch but that's about it. I still haven't "waken up" after 3 lucid stunts and it's starting to annoy me. I come to a stop halfway into the "lake" and just stand on the water, looking around. It really isn't fun like this.
"I quit..."

Wings?

----------


## Sylph

Yay!  :smiley:

----------


## Dizko

Aww crap!

I thought i posted this ages ago - turns out i only dreamt i posted it. How annoying is that?! x(



*Advanced task completed.*

I was in a semi lucid state. Standing on top of some 40ft tall building. There were some weird looking creatures around me. Anyway, i felt that in order to become fully lucid i had to jump of the building. The weird thing was that i was actually scared to, but when i did i realised how silly that was and became fully lucid flying around and stuff. Then i remembered the task. I don't know where this idea came from but it worked brilliantly. (this might be hard to put into words). 

I took a combat stance, with my right arm infront of my face, vertically. So that my arm kind of divided my vision in two. I then took these two 'visions' or screens, and made them go seperate ways. It was so weird, and i can hardly even picture it now. I managed to hold it for about 10 or 15 seconds of walking around the place, looking at different things from different viewpoints at the same time.

Then i tried the basic task but my lucidity was fading. I found a bath and started to fill it. Then i tried to walk on the water - but i was attaching myself to dream things to much (eg: 'my bath', 'the water', etc) and forgetting they werent real, making my control go downhill. Unfortunalty i couldent get the basic done, oh well, got the advanced  ::D:

----------


## JET73L

Basic Task complete?




> So, I was in a dream, I dont recall what it was, but it may have involved deer (hunting or being or talking to), and a forest, or possibly dirt, like dirt that had been chopped up by bulldozers, and I got bored with that. So, I decide Ill change the dream. Suddenly, all my consciousness can see is a series of choices, in a sort of silver-blue pattern like some of those webcomic forums, but with silver instead of white. I pick a choice that sounds interesting, and Im suddenly both standing at the screen realm and standing in the middle of a storm-tossed tempest. (I think I was knee-deep in the water at parts, but I didnt get wet and it was the middle of the ocean, and in the troughs of the waves I was literally on top of the water, so Ill see if this counts toward the lucid task of the month). I even see a boat in the distance, some sort of fishing trawler, but a little one, like would be handled by just a few people (not circa 24 A.D., but circa 1950s-present). I decide I dont yet want to drown in a dream, so I back out literally, but without moving, you know how those people on the psi thread say to move the energy without using your muscles? Like that, only instead of moving a feeling of energy, Im trying to move myself backward, and instead effortlessly move the entire area forward away from me, and the last bits of water sort of fade and drain away through the infinite space between me and/on the opposite side of the screen view thing. I pick another choice, and suddenly theres a rush of warm air and ash. Im standing in midair over the lip of a soon-to-be completely active volcano. I think, this is cool, elements, and wonder if this is air or fire, since the first scene was presumable earth, but the I suddenly think Im going to be late for school,  scrabble for my phone next to my bed, realize both that Id woken up and that I didnt need to leave for another hour, and started typing this.



The lime green text is that relevant to the task.

So, does that count? Or did I need to actually walk across the water itself, staying entire on the surface the whole time, with one foot moving, then the next? Because I didn't seem to be breaking the surface tension, and the soles of my feet never lifted up above the surface.

----------


## mystqjaq

Yata!  I did it!

Okay, firstly, I haven't been the most motivated LDer in the world.  It's probably been about 8 months since my last (that I remembered upon waking, anyway), with a few halfhearted attempts in between.  But, this week I realized how amazingly open my sleep schedule is (I work by correspondence, and the only morning I have to be up at a certain time is Sunday), and figured I'd give dreaming another good try!

So Wednesday, I checked the forum for the task of the month (which I had never accomplished before) even though it was the 24th already, and grabbed a little journal from my office.  One thing I've learned is that my dream recall STINKS.  I need to work heavily on this, no matter how elated I am about completing the task.  Anyway, on to the good stuff.

*I remember walking outside at my work (which is a camp/retreat center), but I don't remember how I became lucid.  I think it was just something that snapped inside me.  So, determined not to lose control and panic, I stared intensely at my hands and rubbed them together furiously (for quite a long time, haha).  When I had a bit of control, I thought I'd like to fly, but I took a running jump and basically just jumped my normal human height.  Rats!  So I looked around and thought "well, what else can I do?"  Kind of bored-like, haha.  Then I remembered the task of the month!  No hesitation, just walked up a little hill to the parking lot, which was now a good sized pond, walked on to it about 5 steps, then quickly walked off before I had a delayed fall like St. Peter or Wile E Coyote.  While I was on the water, though, it was pretty cool.  The water was really dark, for a pond, and I was wearing flip flops, and could feel it splash over my feet as I shuffled out there.*  So, after I walked off the pond, I promptly lost lucidity and dreamed about something else, which I don't remember in the slightest (see? dream recall STINKS!). 

Anyway, that's the story of my first task of the month, and I am very, very excited!

~Jaq

----------


## supreme

Last night and none too soon since it's Sept. 26th!!  :boogie: 

_(Ok after entering my two LDs in here from last night, and then reading 
all of yours, I just realized you guys don't add every part of your experience 
here. So I'm now going to remove everything but just the tasks and if you 
want to read my whole experience, then the whole thing is in my dream journal)_
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=63511

Tasks are in purple.

*I straighten up, still floating above the floor but in standing position and 
I think...now how can I be in multiple places at one time? 
Right away I have an idea and it works!*
*I slowly dive through the floor of my bedroom and pass slowly through it
to the room below. As soon as I pass through the floor, I stop. I am now
half into the room below while the other half of my body is still in my 
bedroom. I'm peering straight down, through the ceiling of the room below,
which to me meant, I am now in two places at one time!*  ::D:  
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*I stop and take a look around just like super man would stop and hover in the sky. 
I can see what looks like an ocean and fly towards it.* *When I get to the water, 
I fly down and land right at the shore. Then without really thinking about it, 
I run straight across the water. (I didnt walk on the water but I did run right 
across the surface of it, at a very great speed!* It's just what I felt like doing at the
time. *I ran for a long time at a super-human speed and I'm grinning because
haha this was 'nothing' to accomplish either!! 
While still running on the water I felt the LD slipping away and all of a sudden,
everything grayed out around me* and then I freaking woke up!  ::?:  
Then I just went back to sleep, and I don't remember a thing after that
until I woke up this morning.
Anyway, I believe I accomplished both my tasks for September, just the
same!  ::D:   ::D:   ::D:  At least how I took it to mean.
Now I can read this thread! I won't read it before I accomplish the tasks
so that I won't be influenced in any way.

----------


## guitarboy

i walked on water once  :smiley:  but i dont think i was lucid, i was looking at dolphins and noticed i was in the middle of the ocean then walk up... does it still count?

----------


## guitarboy

sorry typo woke* up.

----------


## guitarboy

it think i may be spamming  :tongue2:  but i don't quite get the advanced task, can we be rapidly going from one place to another?

----------


## ninja9578

No, you actually have to be in two places at the same time.  I used sort of like a splitscreen view of a computer game to do it.

----------


## Dizko

> No, you actually have to be in two places at the same time.  I used sort of like a splitscreen view of a computer game to do it.



Yep thats basically what i did.

(1 page back incase ya missed it ^^)

----------


## Robot_Butler

Interesting take on the 'two places at once' task, supreme.  

And the running on water reminds me of that kid from The Incredibles.  Sounds exhilirating.

----------


## guitarboy

> No, you actually have to be in two places at the same time.  I used sort of like a splitscreen view of a computer game to do it.



do i get credit fo the other dream or does it have to be on purpose?

----------


## Snowy Egypt

> do i get credit fo the other dream or does it have to be on purpose?



It has to be Lucid, and you had to have had the dream this month. Past months don't count.

----------


## guitarboy

> It has to be Lucid, and you had to have had the dream this month. Past months don't count.



k ill try to remember tonight but i wanted to go walk on the water on the picture at the top of the screen, where it says dream views staying up all night

----------


## Snowy Egypt

That's an awesome idea!!! I should put that on my list of things to do!!  ::D:

----------


## supreme

> Interesting take on the 'two places at once' task, supreme.  
> 
> And the running on water reminds me of that kid from The Incredibles.  Sounds exhilirating.



I know! lol and as i said i didn't even read the posts in here till after I did
them, so I didn't know where everyone else was going with that meaning! 
I always had in mind to try and stand on the border of Canada and the US
lol because that's the way I saw the task to be asking for. But when I
finally had the LD last night I thought of the other thing while in the dream, 
and thought how much easier it would be. I find that to think of what I might
do for the task before I LD, is almost useless to me because I always come
up with something totally different while in the dream. Thats another 
reason why I wont read the thread until I try the tasks.....it keeps me
thinking freely while I'm in it. God knows what I might have done if I had
known the way everyone in here was going with that task. lol Now I 
wonder if I could actually split myself in two, myself. That seems pretty
hard. I'm so glad my interpretation was excepted though, and that I get
my name in orange for 4 days!! YAY!!  :boogie:  The running came easy
also, I always seem to want to do everything too fast. Tonight, if I LD
again, if I ever get to sleep, I'm definitely going to find out this time
if I'm actually getting wet in the water.....I've never noticed yet....I
just know I'm in the water and I don't pay close attention to the little
details enough.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I finally did the Basic Task, last night.

Dream was hella long so, I'll just post the second half. I'll bold the part where I'm doing the task, in case you just want to skip to that.





> (I got up out of bed and came to the computer, jotted down some notes from the dream and browsed DV for about 15 minutes. I made sure to check out what the Tasks of the Month were, because I'd planned on trying a WBTB. I didn't really want to enter the same dream, but just wanted to focus on recognizing the dream state. I was thrown right back into the previous dream environment, though.)
> 
> *Dream One (b):*
> I was back in the mansion. This time we were all in a very large auditorium, somewhere in the house. The whole place was packed with people, and the place was abuzz like there was some huge show about to start, but it just hadn't begun yet. Sooner or later, we learned of an alarm that ran through the whole mansion that would sound when something crazy was about to happen. (For those of you who have seen _Silent Hill_, it's like the loud air raid siren that warned the town whenever the ghosts were coming.) The place broke into a subtle panic, and people began streaming toward the exits. Plenty of other people just stayed behind, though, not really worried about it. I talked to JD for a moment and he said they were all going down to the "catacombs" beneath the building, which I guess was standard procedure whenever this alarm goes off. I told him I'd be staying behind. I can't remember why. 
> 
> Talking to JD and picturing all of the people seeking shelter when the ghosts came reminded me of how everyone had disappeared, in my previous dream, and made me figure that that's where everyone had went. Remembering the previous dream brought me to lucidity. I sat down in one of the seats, near the high, rear exits of the room, and started having a conversation with some heavy-set girl about lucidity. After a while, we fooled around under a blanket that she happened to have with her, while all the other people just kind of hung out and did their own thing.
> 
> Later, I was roaming through the hallways again, expecting the shit to hit the fan, and this place to become over-run with monsters again. It didn't seem like it was going to happen, though. There were other people just wandering the halls, too, but nobody seemed the least bit aware that there were supposed to be creatures causing havoc around here. *Continuing to walk about aimlessly, I came upon two fountains in the hallway. I suddenly remembered that I'd read the Tasks, and the basic one was to walk on water. I stepped up onto the edge of the fountain and took a step forward, trying to keep myself up, mentally. The first step I took sank into the surface a bit, but never actually got wet. I was able to keep myself elevated and pulled the leg back out, standing on top of the surface. I started walking across it, and it felt like walking on a water bed. I felt that I had to really focus to keep myself from falling in. I remember looking down and seeing an eel swimming under my feet. When I jumped down from the other side of the fountain, I went up onto the other one and walked across it as well. I never was able to remember the advanced task, though.* 
> 
> ...

----------


## guitarboy

i ran on water. i coulddnt remember alot of the dream but i was standing near the pool at a beach club i go to, then i stepped in. i only remember that before i became lucid, i was dreaming about this forum  :tongue2:  lol. but i ran across the water trying to think it wasn;t there, and it was ground but half way through i woke up  :Sad:

----------


## guitarboy

im also having trouble with my dreams. in the last one, i thought it would last longer but it felt like it lasted a couple seconds, only enough time to run halfway, why did i wake up? i wanted to fly

----------


## Snowy Egypt

You were probably either too exited, or the dream wasn't stable enough. Next time try rubbing your hands together. That's always a good way to stay in dreams longer.  :smiley:

----------


## saxman357

I'm lying in bed and begin to enter sleep paralysis. I feel several waves of vibrations through my arms and I faintly see swirling colors appearing out of the darkness. I can just barely hear a whispering voice to my right, but I can't tell what it's saying. I know the voice isn't real, so I just relax and enjoy the ride.

As the darkness melts away, I find myself in my own bed, but it's now daytime. I find my reaction a bit sluggish and my vision distorted and realize I'm dreaming.

As I get up out of bed, I immediately see that I'm also sitting on the floor on the other side of the room. I go over to the "other me" and say "Hey, this is a hell of a dream, huh?"

My perspective changes, and I (the other me) nod my head and lay down on the floor.

My viewpoint changes back, and I (the first me) look away, then when I look back I see that my other instance has changed into a disembodied torso, then in front of my eyes it changes again into a jug with a spout. I pick up the jug and carry it downstairs, where I arrive in my childhood home.

I walk into the kitchen and see a woman I don't recognize. I ask her who she is, but I don't remember what she said if anything.

I leave the kitchen, then turn around and head back in to see if anybody else has appeared, and on the counter I see a disembodied woman's head in a glass pan, and she's eating Jello. I take a closer look at her and see that she has a beard. I ask her where the rest of her body is; she responds that she doesn't know.

I walk into the living room where my mother and sister are sitting on the couch. I hand the jug to my sister; she drinks from it and her eyes disappear. I stand in front of her looking at her now eyeless face, then I wake up.

----------


## guitarboy

> It has to be Lucid, and you had to have had the dream this month. Past months don't count.







> You were probably either too exited, or the dream wasn't stable enough. Next time try rubbing your hands together. That's always a good way to stay in dreams longer.



i wasnt excited at all, ive been having lucid dreams a long time and i just thought everyone had them. ill try rubbing my hands together tonight, and spinning, another thing i read. i dont think that ill be able to spin to, my mind wanders alot during dreams. 
for instance, i waas having this dream and i had powers, but then i remember the tasks. then i forgot about them again and i was a vampire ::banana:: i wasnt lucid then so it changed to somethin i dont remember then i woke up

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> i wasnt excited at all, ive been having lucid dreams a long time and i just thought everyone had them. ill try rubbing my hands together tonight, and spinning, another thing i read. i dont think that ill be able to spin to, my mind wanders alot during dreams. 
> for instance, i waas having this dream and i had powers, but then i remember the tasks. then i forgot about them again and i was a vampirei wasnt lucid then so it changed to somethin i dont remember then i woke up



Keep in mind: Spinning is good for changing the scene and destabilizing the dream. Only spin if you want to get out of the scene that you are already in. 

To stay in the dream longer, trying interacting with some of your surroundings, through touch. Rub your hands together, stare at them, brush them along the walls. This should ground you into the dream a little more. And, above all else, try not to think about waking up, only staying in the dream.

----------


## guitarboy

> It is, it's a thanksgiving movie, tell him everyone 
> 
> Too many people got the advanced task so I had to choose something hard.    Actually, this has been on my list of things to do for almost a year now, but never got around to it.  I have a pretty good idea for how I'm going to do it though.



well the month is coming to a close, i give up

----------


## guitarboy

ooo oooo lets do something halloweeny for the next one

----------


## Mr. Pig

If you get this one, you can be in the lucid task club and vote for the next one.
(it's pretty late now and the polls might be closed, maybe next month)

----------


## guitarboy

> If you get this one, you can be in the lucid task club and vote for the next one.
> (it's pretty late now and the polls might be closed, maybe next month)



ii did do the basic task but i never got my wingies  :Sad:

----------


## guitarboy

did i do something wrong, my wings never came. anyway is it still open? im attempting it again tonight.

----------


## Astroman129

Who cares if there is barely any time left to do the task, I might be the last one. ^_^

Anyway, this is taken from my dream journal. You might want to visit, it's fairly interesting.  :smiley: 

~~~~~

To Think I was in Art Class...

Oy vey, did I do the task?

Sorry, but in this dream, it wouldn't let me hi-lite my lucid part Medium Turquoise for some reason, so please bear with me.

Anyway, I started out in the art class at school. I realized I shouldn't be at school (I'm currently in a hospital, recovering) so I realized I was dreaming! Instantly! I decided to run out the door to see what the world would offer me. As I ran out, I said bye to my art teacher. But then, she's like, "bye, Rebecca!" Gee Willickers, my name isn't Rebecca.

Anyway, I just happened to think about the basic task as I walked out the door. I decided to do it, as there was water in a pond to the left of the football field. We recently had pretty big storms here, so it's kind of a drainage thing.

I started out at the edge, and kept stepping forward. First step, already down. I decided to get back up and start again. Second attempt was better, three steps, but then I fell in (be in mind that the water was about six feet deep)

Then, I realized that the pond had become a pool. I decided to try again. I was much more successful this time, getting about halfway across, but then messed up.

Then, the whole football field turned into a water park and nobody was there. Now, I took about three more attempts, but when I fell in (around the middle) I had to go through the whole water park and start over.  My dream ended around the time when I fell in and I was climbing back up.

~~~~~

So did I do the task?

(Sorry, I didn't put it in quote tags because I didn't feel like it.  :tongue2: )

----------

